# Reheating ABT's



## yaboyrd (May 23, 2014)

Hello All, 

First off thanks in advance for introducing me to ABT's..I'm extremely new to smoking. My question is can you reheat ABT's on a grill? If so what would be the best method?

I'll be smoking the ABT's in advance and I'll only have access to a gas grill before serving. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


Randy


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 27, 2014)

They reheat great in the oven, I reheat them at 375 for about 10 min. so I would use indirect heat with the lid closed.


----------



## frosty (Jun 27, 2014)

jackstraw said:


> They reheat great in the oven, I reheat them at 375 for about 10 min. so I would use indirect heat with the lid closed.










Works everytime, still moist and delicious.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 27, 2014)

.... reheating? You mean you have ABT's left over!? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol... yeah oven works well or put them in a little foil pan on the upper rack of your grill while you cook something else.


----------

